
Why Did Google Answers Shut Down? - joshwa
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-08-09-n28.html
======
pg
I loved Google Answers. I still miss it.

~~~
far33d
Google answers, but restricted to an established community (like ycnews) would
be even more useful.

